# [Mod: Split] ServerSub Inquries



## ServerSub (Aug 11, 2013)

<Offer Post>

Split From: http://vpsboard.com/topic/1165-vpssemi-dedi-for-video-encoding


----------



## drmike (Aug 11, 2013)

So @ServerSub you read this is for encoding and 100% CPU type use?

I see two VPS style offers from your posts (including this).

Can you tell us more about where the service is offered out of, upstreams, etc.?


----------



## NodeBytes (Aug 11, 2013)

Classy... http://serversub.com/dedicatedhosting.php ... leaving the Lorem Ipsum


----------



## ServerSub (Aug 11, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> So @ServerSub you read this is for encoding and 100% CPU type use?
> 
> I see two VPS style offers from your posts (including this).
> 
> Can you tell us more about where the service is offered out of, upstreams, etc.?


what you want to know?let me know exactly to explain it


----------



## drmike (Aug 11, 2013)

What datacenters are you offering services like these out of?  What are your network upstreams in those locations?


----------



## ServerSub (Aug 11, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> Classy... http://serversub.com/dedicatedhosting.php ... leaving the Lorem Ipsum


it is not an exam for my site!!! what is the reason of your childish Behavior ?!


----------



## NodeBytes (Aug 11, 2013)

What datacenters are you offering services like these out of?  What are your network upstreams in those locations?


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 11, 2013)

ServerSub said:


> it is not an exam for my site!!! what is the reason of your childish Behavior ?!


Sonwebhost is that you?


----------



## ServerSub (Aug 11, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Sonwebhost is that you?


no!


----------



## drmike (Aug 11, 2013)

ServerSub appears to offer services out of OVH in Canada (BHS).  Unsure if other locations are also OVH.

It's really odd when a company isn't more forthcoming with information.  We also frown about people solely posting to just make offers.  Spend some time in the community contributing @ServerSub.


----------



## ServerSub (Aug 11, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> What datacenters are you offering services like these out of?  What are your network upstreams in those locations?


how many ID you have?! our services is not good for you.check others.


----------



## NodeBytes (Aug 11, 2013)

Nobody will order service from you if we don't know what datacenter your in.


----------



## drmike (Aug 11, 2013)

How many ID you have?!  What does that mean?

If you want to make offers here, you must disclose network and general info.  If that is some secret, then by all means, Webhostingtalk.com is your place to shill.   Lowendtalk.com and Lowendbox.com are both much friendlier communities I highly recommend you make offers on.


----------



## ServerSub (Aug 11, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> ServerSub appears to offer services out of OVH in Canada (BHS).  Unsure if other locations are also OVH.
> 
> It's really odd when a company isn't more forthcoming with information.  We also frown about people solely posting to just make offers.  Spend some time in the community contributing @ServerSub.


what's your purpose?! you can not post about others offer,only can post about your servers,when you don't know basic Principles of trading and work what should i say to you?!! go and when learned it come here to answer your questions.

Please observe basic principles of work,and don't interfere in my offers.


----------



## ServerSub (Aug 11, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> How many ID you have?!  What does that mean?
> 
> If you want to make offers here, you must disclose network and general info.  If that is some secret, then by all means, Webhostingtalk.com is your place to shill.   Lowendtalk.com and Lowendbox.com are both much friendlier communities I highly recommend you make offers on.


it is non of you business man,you just try to sell your cheap and junk services and don't interfere in my offers.


----------



## NodeBytes (Aug 11, 2013)

We're not attacking you, we're simply trying to help you. The community on VPSBoard benefits when a company is more forthright with information about themselves, their network, and their services.


----------



## ServerSub (Aug 11, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> Nobody will order service from you if we don't know what datacenter your in.


it is not a secret babay! hetzner,contabo and ovh are datacenters which we work.what is your purpose?if you have any questions about services just ask!but what you follow here by posting differnt ID's?!!why my offer bothered you?!


----------



## NodeBytes (Aug 11, 2013)

ServerSub said:


> it is non of you business man,you just try to sell your cheap and junk services and don't interfere in my offers.


Neither Buffalooed nor I are providers.


----------



## ServerSub (Aug 11, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> We're not attacking you, we're simply trying to help you. The community on VPSBoard benefits when a company is more forthright with information about themselves, their network, and their services.


Every body can ask about services not about questions which you follow!serversub.com/dedicatedhost.php have Lorem Ipsum!!!what you want to say?!you want to know datacenters or want to know why lorem ipsum not removed?!!!


----------



## drmike (Aug 12, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> Neither Buffalooed nor I are providers.


Correct.  

Next, you aren't making an offer per se.  Offers go in the proper offer areas and require disclosure of a bare minimum of details.   Up until now, you hadn't provided any of those types of details required for a true offer.


----------



## drmike (Aug 12, 2013)

ServerSub said:


> Every body can ask about services not about questions which you follow!serversub.com/dedicatedhost.php have Lorem Ipsum!!!what you want to say?!you want to know datacenters or want to know why lorem ipsum not removed?!!!


I think English as second language might be part of the problem here.

The Latin, Lorem Ipsum filler shows lack of care and hastily put together site.   The site looks good, it read bad and after looking at it, as a potential customer, I was unable to determine datacenter info.  I even read through many of WHT posts and wasn't able to determine the datacenter details.  One post had BHS at the end and I know what that is


----------



## ServerSub (Aug 12, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Correct.
> 
> Next, you aren't making an offer per se.  Offers go in the proper offer areas and require disclosure of a bare minimum of details.   Up until now, you hadn't provided any of those types of details required for a true offer.


if starter have question will ask not others which themselves offered here. please don't call me again.just do your work and don't call me.


----------



## ServerSub (Aug 12, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> I think English as second language might be part of the problem here.
> 
> The Latin, Lorem Ipsum filler shows lack of care and hastily put together site.   The site looks good, it read bad and after looking at it, as a potential customer, I was unable to determine datacenter info.  I even read through many of WHT posts and wasn't able to determine the datacenter details.  One post had BHS at the end and I know what that is


what ever it is none of your business man.what stupid man you are!?!!


----------



## drmike (Aug 12, 2013)

Clean up site, edit your Facebook, etc. "Germaney".... Is that a new country?

Turkish?   Maybe @serverian can translate the issue for us.


----------



## ServerSub (Aug 12, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Clean up site, edit your Facebook, etc. "Germaney".... Is that a new country?
> 
> Turkish?   Maybe @serverian can translate the issue for us.


good for you that found it! :lol:  :lol:  :lol: i am turkish and may have Misspelling,but it is not related with my services!


----------



## drmike (Aug 12, 2013)

No spelling doesn't directly impact your service, thank the heavens!

Hint, gentle hint,  be more forthcoming in putting out datacenter info --- where your offers are -- within your offers.    Really helps us informed buyers when we are looking for specific networks, datacenters, etc.   That's the first thing I go looking for in offers.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 12, 2013)

Just letting you all know to keep it clean in here!


----------



## ServerSub (Aug 12, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> No spelling doesn't directly impact your service, thank the heavens!
> 
> Hint, gentle hint,  be more forthcoming in putting out datacenter info --- where your offers are -- within your offers.    Really helps us informed buyers when we are looking for specific networks, datacenters, etc.   That's the first thing I go looking for in offers.


finish this stupid thread.i haven't vain time as you have to continue this jest conversation.your chosen name exactly deserve you BUFALOO.


----------



## ServerSub (Aug 12, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Just letting you all know to keep it clean in here!


oh i don't want to speak with this buffalo mna.please clear this thread. every one can ask about my service where i send offer,what is this?!why you allow a seller to inter in others posts and offers??? please delete this topic.aslo if possible please delete whole my account,i dont want to be here beside this man.he make me sick!


----------



## drmike (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey now,  let me help you, like I did originally.  I work for free, I am here to serve you:

*Marketplace & Reviews*

That is where the offers go.  It is found on homepage.   Now we have standards and requirements to make offers.  I think you need some real actual posts before you can make an offer.

As far as sellers interfering, no one that is a provider interfered with anything.  I AM NOT a provider.  I am the person that outs bad providers and smells bullshit from a mile away.

Sorry to make you sick though.   Drama much?


----------



## ServerSub (Aug 12, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Hey now,  let me help you, like I did originally.  I work for free, I am here to serve you:
> 
> *Marketplace & Reviews*
> 
> ...


----------



## ServerSub (Aug 12, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Hey now,  let me help you, like I did originally.  I work for free, I am here to serve you:
> 
> *Marketplace & Reviews*
> 
> ...


you are very impolite baby.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey @ServerSub, just letting you know @buffalooed does not work for a host.  People were just interested in your service and was requesting more information (and you ended up pulling... this).  I didn't see it being rude but more you taking a very heavy defensive stance when the first question was asked.  Relax, answer the questions, and just move on


----------



## ServerSub (Aug 12, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Hey @ServerSub, just letting you know @buffalooed does not work for a host.  People were just interested in your service and was requesting more information (and you ended up pulling... this).  I didn't see it being rude but more you taking a very heavy defensive stance when the first question was asked.  Relax, answer the questions, and just move on


i dont want to answer this impolite man,delete my account in this fu... site.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 12, 2013)

User was banned upon request.   Thread has been closed due to user being unable to comment on this topic.


----------

